# Earth Juice in a drip system?



## greenmentat (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to setup a drip system using an organic fertilizer like Earth Juice and I have heard this can't be done, too many chunkys in the EJ perhaps? Any ideas?
TIA, 
GM


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you ever used Earth juice in soil? You have heard right about certain organic nutes being used in hydro systems as it clogs up the drip systems and sedimentizes in rezevoirs. I would say goto the manufacturer online and see if they say anything about that one being able to be used in hydro.  I know there is one of the organic teas that is specifically made for hydro. I believe it is Jungle juice but not sure. Just remember that if you do go to organic in hydro you will need to also get mychorrizae or other benefficial microbe additives to add with it, and it will take longer for the initial availability to occur.


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Hushpuppy, your response is appreciated.  I'm talking more about a drip system into soil with EJ.. I don't think I'd have to worry about the sedimentizing because I'd be OK with just mixing up a 55gl drum of EJ, letting it bubble for 24 hours and then forcing it through some tubing and some emitters with a water pump, no need for a timed release.  I'm mostly just interested in this because I want to be able to fill my whole grow area with plants and not leave aisles for watering and also because my back isn't pleased with all the extra bending over to feed and water... Imma go check out the EJ website and see if they have any recommendations.  Peace


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Green, EJ is great stuff, i have never tried it with a dripper but there is a company called Blue Mountain Organics, they sell their stuff on Ebay, they just make Organic ferts, i know that their Grow and Bloom can be used in Aero jet sprayers, so you should be able to use them in a dripper for sure


----------

